# ntfs.sys fehlt oder ist beschädigt



## obelixx (9. Februar 2005)

was kann ich dagegen machen
ich habe mir nen 512 MB DDR-Ram speicher gekauft
wenn ich ihn als single reinstecke kommt die meldung System32\drivers\ntfs.sys fehlt oder ist beschädigt!
wenn ich ihn mit meinem 128 Mb Speicher reinstecke kommt das gleiche ich habe auch ein update vom board gemacht im CMOS alles richtig eingestellt! da kann nichts falsch sein!
Wenn ich aber den 128 mb reinstecke fährt er fehlerfrei hoch 
also helft mir bitte! oder meldet euch wer das gleiche problem hat


----------



## Nils Hitze (9. Februar 2005)

Und wenn du nicht endlich deine Shifttaste findest bekommst du noch
ganz andere Probleme.


----------

